# Trinnov



## wes (Aug 19, 2009)

Has any one compared Trinnov to Audyssey to Arc!! I am looking for a new processor and here are my choices

- Sherwood 972 with Trinnov
http://www.sherwoodusa.com/prod_r972_trinnov.html

- Integra DHC 9.9 with Audyssey EQ
http://www.integrahometheater.com/model.cfm?m=DHC-9.9&class=Separates&p=i

- Anthem AVM 50V with Anthem Room Correction System (A.R.C.)
http://www.anthemav.com/NewSitev2.0/AnthemProduct/AVM30_40_50/Literature/Downloads/AVM50v_DS.pdf

- Classé SSP-800 with manual EQ 
http://www.classeaudio.com/delta/detail-ssp-800.htm


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

As soon as someone ships a processor with Trinnov, it will be possible to make comparisons. Until then, ?


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Somebody send one to Kal un-pronto! :waiting:

We want a review from someone that has experienced them all... (Should we contact the manufacture?)


----------



## wes (Aug 19, 2009)

Kal Rubinson said:


> As soon as someone ships a processor with Trinnov, it will be possible to make comparisons. Until then, ?





wes said:


> Has any one compared Trinnov to Audyssey to Arc!! I am looking for a new processor and here are my choices
> 
> - Sherwood 972 with Trinnov
> http://www.sherwoodusa.com/prod_r972_trinnov.html
> ...


I forgot Neptune Audio, I heard it on a Lexicon and was not impressed


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

wes said:


> I forgot Neptune Audio, I heard it on a Lexicon and was not impressed


It is tough to evaluate these with random hearings as each will perform somewhat differently in each room.


----------



## yyztmmb (Aug 15, 2009)

Forgive me if I'm out of line, as obviously I'm new at this, but....
Outlaw is also scheduled to release their 997 processor based on the SN 972. The Outlaw won't have the amp section like the SN, but is supposed to feature Trinnov. Same problem as everyone else, though....."When" is the big question! 
I have an interest in this, as well.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It seems like there are beginning to be quite a few of these. Yamaha also has their version as well... and doesn't Pioneer also?

I haven't seen any that work all that well outside of the subwoofer range. In my experience it does well with the low end and makes things above 80Hz worse. One reason I am looking forward to getting the SVS EQ and not having to use Audyssey full range.


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

Wisdom speakers have a new speaker system out that uses Audyssey system. That should be interesting.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

HionHiFi said:


> Wisdom speakers have a new speaker system out that uses Audyssey system. That should be interesting.


Actually, it is not in the speakers but a standalone controller with Audyssey (with three correction memories) and electronic crossovers.


----------



## wes (Aug 19, 2009)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Actually, it is not in the speakers but a standalone controller with Audyssey (with three correction memories) and electronic crossovers.


Kal

You have reviewed a few of these system what is your opinion and who comes out on top :joke:


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

wes said:


> Kal
> 
> You have reviewed a few of these system what is your opinion and who comes out on top :joke:


Only the Audyssey and the Anthem but in two quite different prepros. I would not want to choose between them based on the roomEQ as both were equivalently successful. I even compared the stand-alone Audyssey Sound Equalizer to the ARC on the Anthem D2 and only slightly preferred the Audyssey. I have not yet tried the Trinnov or the EQ on the Classe...................yet.


----------



## wes (Aug 19, 2009)

Kal

What will you try in the Classe SSP-800 it doesn't have automated EQ! The Trinov should be very nice if it ever comes out in the Sherwood or Outlaw!

How about the Yamaha YSP!


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

wes said:


> Kal
> 
> What will you try in the Classe SSP-800 it doesn't have automated EQ!


I know but the XTZ or REW will generate the necessary filters.



> The Trinov should be very nice if it ever comes out in the Sherwood or Outlaw!


Amen.



> How about the Yamaha YSP!


Do you mean YPAO? In any case, I am not interested as they will never make a prepro.


----------

